
Inside Intellectual Ventures, the most hated company in tech - palebluedot
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13578_3-57496641-38/inside-intellectual-ventures-the-most-hated-company-in-tech/
======
sytelus
IV is simply milking the hole in patent system that you don't actually have to
produce anything real to get the patent. The actual model they keep talking
about (like laser zappers) are just "token" stuff that they can show to
journalist to make case that they are not like other trolls. The fact is that
IV have far many troll patents than real stuff they have built to show off.

Not sure why Nathan needs to do all these things to hurt technology world when
he is already billionaire and enough money to last several generations. Person
with his brain power could do much better things for tech world. He is in
essence showing patent trolls how to be socially acceptable even if you are
doing the bad stuff for the current and next generations. He has innovated
successful trolling business model that is going to hurt a lot to humanity at
the personal gain of trolls.

IV is legitimization of patent trolling in the same way lobbing is
legitimization of bribery in political system.

